# What paper? Where to buy? For paper tuning



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

Guys I am starting to tinker with tuning. I want to know an economical place to buy large paper good for tuning. I will DIY an holder based on some of the designs on here.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

butchers paper on a roll is good make ur stand out of pvc it looks pretty good i think i wanna make one pretty soon here.


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

Old construction plans. We throw them in the recycle bin all the time after jobs. They are 24" x 36" and they are always in a nice roll.


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

x2 on the butchers paper, its cheap and lasts foreaver


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

Is this freezer paper? Where do you buy the butcher's paper?


----------



## GAwarden (Jan 16, 2008)

Try using leftover christmas wrapping. I've found it works really well, cheap too. Pvc pipe for a stand is great.


----------



## Kenny Borel (Nov 27, 2002)

Most newspaper companies have "end rolls" available for next to nothing. Really last forever.


----------



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

I use painters masking paper fron Sherwin Williams. You can get in several different widths and I have had the same roll for 3 yrs now and still not half way done. Thin and easy to work with and not near as expensive as butchers paper


----------



## Gils4x4 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Painters Paper*

I utilize the Painters papers as it works well and is eacy to find. I opurchase mine at HomeDepot or Lowes.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

got the paper roll at a craft store and built the tuner rack out of 3/4" pvc......cheap.


----------



## cordini (Jan 7, 2007)

Picked up an end roll @ local newspaper last week for $3.....


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

i always just use newspapers:thumbs_up


----------



## coxva (Sep 21, 2007)

rcmjr said:


> got the paper roll at a craft store and built the tuner rack out of 3/4" pvc......cheap.


Thanks for the info I will make one similar. How do you plan to keep tension on that paper??


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

have to agree on the end rolls.... the weight of the newspaper shows the slightest of whip:thumbs_up


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

Kenny Borel said:


> Most newspaper companies have "end rolls" available for next to nothing. Really last forever.


This, or get yourself a paper route. I get my paper from my boys; from their route.


----------



## mmich (Sep 12, 2005)

I agree with the end rolls also, found a printing shop in town and they give me any size I want for free, can't beat that deal the local paper wanted to charge me for them


----------



## SCOTTSBXT (May 23, 2007)

*Yes*



coxva said:


> is this freezer paper? Where do you buy the butcher's paper?


freezer paper works great!!!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I also use painters masking paper. It comes in thinner roles I think mine is 14" takes up a lot less space in the garage and last forever. at 10 to 15 feet it's plenty big enough for me. I think the cost was under 5.00 at Lowes. For that amount of money, it's hardly worth trying to find and negotiate an end-role from a web press printer. Most of the end roles are larger too. Not that you couldn't solve that with a bandsaw it's just more work then necessary.

Now if I owned a shop and I wanted my patrons to have something to shoot at I'd be all over that end-role thing.
:darkbeer:


----------



## 92safari (Jun 20, 2008)

At Wally world you can get a huge roll of the masking paper for about $7. Either 18" or 24"


----------



## tjroadie (Dec 27, 2007)

wax paper works for me @ .79 cents a box


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

I have a buddy with a paint store and he gave me some masking paper 12" wide and 100' long. It has lasted me forever. Had the right size hole for the pvc to.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

napa auto and other auto parts stores have the masking paper for body shops, about $20.00. it will last a long time. i have used painters paper also works great.


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

Speaking of newspaper rolls, is there anything wrong with actual newsprint? I have taken one page of the newspaper, cut it at the folds and taped it to a cardboard box I had. I made the box a "cube" by pushing the ears inside itself, and shot through that. Seemed to work, but I have no idea what to look for. I got good holes, (according to this site) looked like bullet holes, and no nock deviation. I was thinking cheap / free. Does the heavier paper do anything different?


----------

